# Idiots guide to go racing.....



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

Hey,

So I’ve been cycling for nearly a year now and would like to do some so racing, but where do I start?
How fast do I have to be before I can seriously think I can enter?
Do I need to buy a licence? 
Do I need top gear or will my Aldi cycling clothes be ok? My Cube GTC pro ok?
What race do you start on, the sportives? Closed circuit? Road race?


So much I just don’t know what to do or where to start?
I think the how fast do you need to be is one of my biggest worries.


Help please.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2013)

I had a go at a couple earlier in the summer. Not 'Go Races' though.
Do you have any level of BC membership? Reason for asking is that it affects Race licensing.

I have not tried closed circuit, only open road but I know many will take a view that closed circuit is safer. Not really a view I care to share but there you are. Avg speeds are going to vary, depending on the course and field...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

No BC membership, as I do not know what that is?
So a closed circuit is the same race ad a road cicuit, its just closed off to traffic, got ya!
So what memberships or license did you have to get for that? how fast of a rider are you? Did you find it easy to stay with a group?


----------



## VamP (18 Jul 2013)

Start with the British Cycling website and work from there.

A provisional racing licence is the minimum requirement for the majority of races. BC website also has details of races near you.

Closed circuit races are more common at the entry level (4th cat), but if you find 3/4 road race, that will probably be a more gentle introduction, as the crits can be fast and furious. No need to buy new kit, in fact, as you're quite likely to crash, old kit is better.

Consider joining a club, as they will help you with your racing progress. Beware that racing is an inherently dangerous activity, and as a newbie, you are likely to be a liability at first. Try not to cause a crash


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> No BC membership, as I do not know what that is?
> So a closed circuit is the same race ad a road cicuit, its just closed off to traffic, got ya!
> So what memberships or license did you have to get for that? how fast of a rider are you? Did you find it easy to stay with a group?


 
BC is British Cycling. I would take a look at their website as there's a lot of useful information and everything you could possibly need to know abut the rules and licensing aspect. Results and a calendar of future races are other obvious benefits of a visit to the site.

I can't really comment too much on circuits but the two open road races I did were technically on cicuits but it's not the same as on a purpose built track, which is like a Grand Prix, for bikes. From what I have seen and read, the circuit races or Crits are at a v fast pace and just a series of corners & sprints, corners & sprints... and repeat... Likely a bunch sprint at the end. The ones I did were more strung out but this was in part due to the way the races were organised (split into groups, based upon ability).

I have BC Silver membership but I upgraded my Provisional license to a full racing license for an additional cost of (I think) about £32. This would have meant I kept any BC points, if I had been lucky enough to finish high up enough to have been awarded any.

I am not the world's greatest rider, by any stretch of the imagination and certanly would be out-sprinted by Miss Marple. I am and ok all-rounder and fairly strong at the front, e.g. happy to do a big pull or indeed follow breaks. Stayed with my groups, both times and was involved in a 3 man break in the second race, which was really good fun as we were off the front of the race and being chased down by a field of 57 other riders, including some very good 2nd and 3rd category riders. Foolish but good fun nonetheless 

Race one was about 24mph avg and race two was close to 25, if I recall. So it's quite fast but if you are drafting a lot and doing proper through & off chaingangs then it's not as bad as it sounds. Hardest part is making it look like you are doing loads of work while doing as little as possible, which is an art of deception that I am sadly lacking in...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

How fast do you have to be to actually think about doing it? I don’t want to embarrass myself because I’m to slow when I turn up.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2013)

I would say you need to be able to ride solo at 20mph avg+ on the flat...

That doesn't include urban traffic-fests or commutes, though.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

is this good enough, I mostly drafted...........

http://app.strava.com/activities/63736905


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2013)

Yep - looks good!


----------



## VamP (18 Jul 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> How fast do you have to be to actually think about doing it? I don’t want to embarrass myself because I’m to slow when I turn up.


 
Don't worry about that. Expect to get dropped in the first few races, it's pretty normal. By then you'll know whether racing is for you or not.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2013)

I agree with Vamp, regardless of my indications of possible speed. My expectations have been to get droppoed and finish dead last, on both ocassions. The fact that I finished and wasn't last has been a bonus!


----------



## zizou (18 Jul 2013)

I think you can do the Go Race events without membership (or at least without a race license). To enter other events then you need membership and at least a silver provisional race license.

Best advice is to join a club it will not only let you gauge where your fitness is but also learn how to ride in a fast paced group.

I'm not sure what it is like in Go Race events but in cat 4 and above races this time of year is the hardest time to start because alot of the guys you are up against will likely have a few months of racing this season already in their legs. 

Speed wise it varies so much on terrain and event - my last RR (an evening development race so juniors, open women and adult cat 3/4) was about 23mph. That was with some hills - on my own on the same course i doubt i could break 18 mph.


----------



## VamP (18 Jul 2013)

zizou said:


> I think you can do the Go Race events without membership (or at least without a race license). To enter other events then you need membership and at least a silver provisional race license.
> 
> Best advice is to join a club it will not only let you gauge where your fitness is but also learn how to ride in a fast paced group.
> 
> ...


 
It can be hard to find Go Race events that cater for adults though. But yes you can do them without a licence. Cyclocross is another good way into racing, and you can race on a day licence usually.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

When I posted the tile "idiots guide to go racing" I didnt know there was a type of racing called "Go racing", I ment to "go" racing if that makes sence......................


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2013)

Time trial's, until you have some group riding experience from riding with a club.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Time trial's, until you have some group riding experience from riding with a club.


 
I've rode in club ride wth rochdale Triathlon club long rides on sunday in a group, we also did some chain gang sessions once a week. That stopped now due to not many turning up on chain gang and getting bored of wating for the older women on the sunday ride so ride solo now.

Im not a experienced group rider, but I know the basics, im not a total noob but I know I probably have lots to learn.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2013)

Raw speed is not the main limiter in racing success btw, in terms of pure speed I regularly put 4-5 minutes into Cat 3 road racers over 10 miles in time trials, but the sudden changes of pace in a crit or road race would do me in sharpish. With crits and road races, there are changes of pace as people attack, go round bends etc, tactics also play a major role. If you race smart, you don't need to be that strong to have some racing success.

Put it this way, I know a few competent Cat 3's who can only do 26-28 minute 10 mile time trials. That is stronger than the average cyclist, but it is not that fast.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

So the General advice is

1, Find decent club to ride with, I can guage my speed and ask for advice, (I may stay solo for now)
2, Get a membership and at least a silver provisional race license (What Membership? I see the bronce, silver and gold. The Bronce seems enough for now)
3, Find a Closed 4th cat circuit or road race (lik this https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/96108/The-Cotton-Spinners-Crits)
4, Race!

some races say you have to be "All riders must register with the Tameside Cycling Development League" whats that all about?


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2013)

1) Yes
2) Silver or Gold is needed in order to get a full race license, so get Silver!
3) There are crits every Tuesday in Ashton as part of the Tameside Cycling Development League, you should be able to sign up on the day, but I can check with a club mate who organises racing over there. There is also the CDNW raod races, check their website for details. Plus the TLI road and criterium races.
4) Yes.


There are lots of club 10's (10 mile TT's) going on weekly, just turn up, pay your money and ride, no license needed.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Silver or Gold is needed in order to get a full race license, so get Silver!
> 3) There are crits every Tuesday in Ashton as part of the Tameside Cycling Development League, you should be able to sign up on the day, but I can check with a club mate who organises racing over there. There is also the CDNW raod races, check their website for details. Plus the TLI road and criterium races.
> 4) Yes.
> ...


 
Cheers!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

Clubs around the rochdale area

West Pennine RC
East lancashire RC
ABC Centrville
Middleton CC

Know any of these that are good?


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2013)

I have ridden in an ABC Centreville organised open TT, it was well organised, no idea of their credentials as a club though. The others, don't know.

Clubs which I know of that are good around the Manchester area are:

Seamons CC
Wills Wheels
Leigh Premier
Macclesfield Wheelers
Withington Wheelers
Warrington RC
Westmead Team 88
many others and of course the rather great Manchester Wheelers


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

£55 for silver and full race license!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

1, Find decent club to ride with, I can guage my speed and ask for advice, 
2, Get a membership and at least a silver provisional race license 
3, Find a Closed 4th cat circuit or road race (lik this https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/96108/The-Cotton-Spinners-Crits)
4, Race!

Step 2 done!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Silver or Gold is needed in order to get a full race license, so get Silver!
> 3) There are crits every Tuesday in Ashton as part of the Tameside Cycling Development League, you should be able to sign up on the day, but I can check with a club mate who organises racing over there. There is also the CDNW raod races, check their website for details. Plus the TLI road and criterium races.
> 4) Yes.
> ...


 

Hey Rob3rt, Do you know if you can sign up on the day? Ow and would I need to wait for my license to be post or would my license number suffice?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2013)

You will have to be more specific about the event. I think the license number should suffice. Let me know the event you wish to enter and I will find out.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2013)

The Tameside Cycling Development League


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2013)

The Tuesday night crits?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2013)

Yeah, a good place to start I think, small local crit. unless im advised against it?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2013)

I will ask someone in the club, we (as a club, I personally have no involvement with road racing or crits) organise some of the nights over there so someone will know exactly how it works.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2013)

Like you I'm starting out, with my first race next month after a year of group riding and sportives, etc. I've entered the following:

- 10th August, Dishforth, 4th Cat race: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/96766/Ilkley-Cycling-Club---Day-at-Dishforth-
- 24th August, York, both 4th Cat races: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/96648/Albarosa-Circuit-Races---York-#summary

Both will probably be fast, furious and my aim's 'not last'!


----------



## oldroadman (19 Jul 2013)

As you live near BCHQ, you may even be able to pick up your licence. You neeed this to prove you are insured! Just stating a number (membership and licence are the same number) does not prove much, and you may have to pay day membership + licence fee for one day licence.
So far as racing goes, you mentioned sportive. They are NOT races, although there are some wanabees who think they are and generally behave like idiots to try and "win"...more dangerous than many races when plenty have little idea of peloton etiquette. Which is why you should get nvolved with a club before starting to race, and get all the good advice and coaching you can. The big difference between proper road races and time trials is change of speed. Flat out for a few minutes, ease, more flat out, fast relaxed pace, changing a lot. Time trials just a steady speed taking as much pain as you can bear - lovely.
Start with the club route, the NW has a very good group of leagues and development groups, and enjoy - in a perverse sort of way!


----------

